# Can't Get Back To Network Settings



## johnmsch (Mar 5, 2004)

I have a friend who just moved and I'm helping her setup her 3 older TiVos, but having a problem with a Bolt. When I go through the Guided Setup, I can't get to the network settings. I get to the _Getting Setup Info_ page and it attempts to connect as seen in the first pic below. This times out after a couple minutes with *Service not found* error. I press OK/SELECT and on the next page, select the _Change network setting before trying again_ option, but it takes me right back to the _Getting Setup Info_ page. I've tried unplugging, waiting and starting up again, but get stuck in the same loop.
Any ideas how I can get back to the network settings?


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

How are you trying to connect?

Can you hardwire it in?

-KP


----------



## johnmsch (Mar 5, 2004)

Thanks for the reply.

Not sure, but she believes this Bolt originally connected via WiFi. Her husband (a longtime old friend) passed away last year. The other two TiVos connect via MoCA and I want to set this one up the same way.

The logistics of running a CAT5 cable would be a nightmare. This Bolt is used in her bedroom on the opposite side and on the second level of the house from where the router is.


----------



## ClearToLand (Jul 10, 2001)

kpeters59 said:


> *How are you trying to connect?*
> 
> Can you hardwire it in?





johnmsch said:


> I have a friend who just moved and I'm helping her setup her 3 older TiVos, but having a problem with a Bolt. *When I go through the Guided Setup, I can't get to the network settings*... ...I press OK/SELECT and on the next page, select the _Change network setting before trying again_ option, *but it takes me right back to the Getting Setup Info page*. I've tried unplugging, waiting and starting up again, but get stuck in the same loop.
> *Any ideas how I can get back to the network settings?*


@kpeters59 gave me an idea... :lightbulb: 

Are you onsite with the Bolt now? Or, when will you be?

We need to get the "Connecting" step to FAIL earlier...


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

johnmsch said:


> The logistics of running a CAT5 cable would be a nightmare. This Bolt is used in her bedroom on the opposite side and on the second level of the house from where the router is.


Try setting it up in the room where the router is located, so you can hook up ethernet directly to the unit.

Once it's set up and running, change to wifi(or moca) and move it to the room it will reside in.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

phox_mulder said:


> Try setting it up in the room where the router is located, so you can hook up ethernet directly to the unit.
> 
> Once it's set up and running, change to wifi(or moca) and move it to the room it will reside in.


^^^THIS^^^

Connecting via Ethernet would automatically override any WiFi setting, and should improve her odds of success. Once the box has successfully connected, is fully updated to the latest software version and is on her account, it could then be reconfigured for its permanent location.

She only needs a network and video connection, no audio or coax, so even a computer monitor with an HDMI input would suffice.


----------



## johnmsch (Mar 5, 2004)

Thanks guys. She's about 45 minutes away, but should have a chance to go back over and try all this next weekend.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

krkaufman said:


> ^^^THIS^^^
> 
> Connecting via Ethernet would automatically override any WiFi setting, and should improve her odds of success. Once the box has successfully connected, is fully updated to the latest software version and is on her account, it could then be reconfigured for its permanent location.
> 
> She only needs a network and video connection, no audio or coax, so even a computer monitor with an HDMI input would suffice.


I have never seen a computer with an HDMI in. I'm sure they exist, maybe not in my price range.


----------



## KevTech (Apr 15, 2014)

PC monitors with HDMI connections have been available for years.
Even cheap monitors come with HDMI.
Still have an old monitor from 2010 I keep for backup and it has HDMI in connections.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

mattyro7878 said:


> I have never seen a computer with an HDMI in. I'm sure they exist, maybe not in my price range.


Monitor. Computer monitor.


krkaufman said:


> &#8230; so even a computer monitor with an HDMI input would suffice.


(Meant only as a substitute should a sufficiently portable TV not be available for effecting the Ethernet connection.)


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

mattyro7878 said:


> I have never seen a computer with an HDMI in. I'm sure they exist, maybe not in my price range.


I'm sitting here typing this on an HP Envy curved screen AIO PC, that has both an HDMI in and HMDI out.

But I am also the goddess of weird computer hardware:
34" HP envy curved screen AIO
HP Sprout Pro G2 with scanning camera built in
Asus Zenbook Duo Pro with OLED and a 2nd 1/2 height screen in the keyboard tray.


----------



## A J Ricaud (Jun 25, 2002)

But I am also the goddess of weird computer hardware
Yes, yes you are.


----------



## johnmsch (Mar 5, 2004)

Sorry guys, completely forgot about this thread.
I took the Bolt to a TV closer to the router and did a wired ethernet connection. Was able to change it to Moca, complee the setup, took it back to the other TV and all is well.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Thanks for the followup, however delayed, as it may be useful to future adventurers. Glad you were able to get it working for her.


----------

